# Need help coding "Open suprapubic tube placement"



## NL2022

I need help coding "Open suprapubic tube placement"

Operative report states:
The Foley catheter was removed, and cystoscopy was performed.
The cysto was removed after the bladder was filled.
(He then performed the following)

The Urologist made an incision overlaying the bladder and carried it down through the subcutaneous tissue. He entered the space of Retzius. He did this with blunt dissection.

Once this was done he identified the bladder. He then place a Lowsley tractor through the urethra into the bladder and incised over it with a knife. He placed the Foley catheter under direct visualization and then confirmed with cystoscopy. It was sutured in place to prevent migration and the balloon was inflated.The wound was closed in multiple areas

Would you code this as 51045?? With Cysto 52000???

Thanks for any input.

Sherry


----------



## stroie

you would use 51102 and 52000


----------



## nperry

I have always used 51040 for suprapubic tube placement.  The 51102 includes an aspiration with insertion of suprabubic catheter.  Nancy


----------



## deynaw

could you use the 51040 for a tube replacement as well?


----------



## deynaw

Im thinking the 51102 becuse its just the tube placement..he didnt make any new openings


----------



## rpran

So if the patient is only coming to see the nurse for SPT replacement on a monthly basis, we should use 51102 for this???


----------



## svt96cobra

The sp tube change should be reported as 51705 with an e&m service if the key components are met for the e&m......


----------

